# Modeles  Mail Léopard



## loukoum42 (8 Octobre 2008)

Je cherche des nouveaux modeles de mails pour Léopard ( Gratuits si possible)
Une petite aide , un lien?
Merci


----------



## zep3 (8 Octobre 2008)

Tu peux expliquer un peu plus ce que tu recherche car pour moi ce n'est pas tres clair.


----------



## loukoum42 (8 Octobre 2008)

zep3 a dit:


> Tu peux expliquer un peu plus ce que tu recherche car pour moi ce n'est pas tres clair.



ce genre de modeles mail mais gratuits

http://www.equinux.com/us/products/stationery/index.html


----------



## marctiger (8 Octobre 2008)

http://design.novcon.net/mac/mail_templates.php


----------



## loukoum42 (8 Octobre 2008)

marctiger a dit:


> http://design.novcon.net/mac/mail_templates.php



merci


----------



## marctiger (8 Octobre 2008)

loukoum42 a dit:


> merci



Avec un plaisir non-dissimulé ©.


----------

